# 1996? Litespeed Tuscany?



## jomissa (Mar 5, 2007)

Guys and Gals-

Looking for some info and opinion. Ive retired my road bike in favor of my MTB's and am in a quandry.

I keep it around saying im going to ride it but 3 years later and its got maybe 10 rides on it.

Its a 1996 (?) Litespeed Tuscany- 1st gen i believe. Ill come back and post a pic soon. Its got decals (rubbing off) and its a unpolished frame, quill stem, time carbon fork, and a 105 group thats simply shot.

I got a pair of "deal time" cane creek wheels 2 years ago, nothing high end, that have seen about 100 miles on them as the old ones were shot.

is there a market for the frame? or should i try to sell it to one of those trade in places??? cant recall the name but one of the online cycle shops used to take ti trade-ins towards your next purchase.

Im simply trying to discern whether i should ebay/craigs list it or try to recover the frame for myself with upgraded parts----maybe convert to cyclocross! who the heck knows...maybe a fixie.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

jomissa said:


> Guys and Gals-
> 
> Looking for some info and opinion. Ive retired my road bike in favor of my MTB's and am in a quandry.
> 
> ...


Tuscany first appeared in '98. Part it out on eBay. Frame/fork should bring $500. - TF


----------



## jomissa (Mar 5, 2007)

thanks for the clarification on the birthdate. its def 98 then. that makes sense to me...memory escaping me.

i figured as much on the parting it out.

its raining here in phila today so Ill get to work on taking it apart!


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

jomissa said:


> thanks for the clarification on the birthdate. its def 98 then. that makes sense to me...memory escaping me.
> 
> i figured as much on the parting it out.
> 
> its raining here in phila today so Ill get to work on taking it apart!


Post pictures showing decals, head badge and rear drop outs. - TF


----------



## jomissa (Mar 5, 2007)

*pics of frame*

i took several pics of the frame...not the prettiest detail pics but they should do the job.

any info would be appreciated. now that i see the frame without the crapped out 105 parts its pretty sweet....made me remember why i got a ti bike in the first place. maybe i'll take of the messed up decals from the top tube...and itll be like new (almost).


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Confirmed - 1998. - TF


----------



## jomissa (Mar 5, 2007)

so i saw a litespeed CLASSIC frame only from 1998 on ebay for 1,000US.

you mentioned 500 USD is a fair price for my tuscany with fork.

whats the big diff or is that person crazy?

thanks- still trying to figure out what i want to do....


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

jomissa said:


> so i saw a litespeed CLASSIC frame only from 1998 on ebay for 1,000US.
> 
> you mentioned 500 USD is a fair price for my tuscany with fork.
> 
> ...


Meant to say $500+. $1000 is on the high side; $600-650 is probably the norm for a pre-2000 LS frame. - TF


----------



## donmontalvo (Aug 30, 2006)

TurboTurtle said:


> Meant to say $500+. $1000 is on the high side; $600-650 is probably the norm for a pre-2000 LS frame. - TF


I bought a 1998 Litespeed Classic (polished) for $650 in 2005. It was an incredible deal, with Reynolds Ouzo Pro full carbon fork. If you see one of these babys for $1000 it may in fact be a good deal. These frames don't age, and all you really need are new stickers to bring it back to the same condition it was in when it rolled out of the factory.

PS, Hope I didn't mis-speak...I'm 99.9% sure Titanium doesn't get "soft" over time. 

Don


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

The beads on this frame look spectacular, however, 500 is about max!


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a 94 Litespeed Catalyst which I believe preceded the Tuscany as Litespeeds entry level frameset. I believe the Catalyst frame only no fork retailed for $1075. Today if I were to sell it I couldn't expect to get more than $300 for frame only. Frame, Carbon fork and Campagnolo Chorus group it currently has on it $600 max.


----------

